# pocket surfer 2



## Dan3221 (Jun 8, 2008)

Hey,

Just ordered a pocket surfer 2, just wondering if anyones got one? and can tell me if you can use msn messenger on it.


thanks


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

it supports all of them,

http://mobilitytoday.com/news/004612/iPAQ_DataWind_MSN Messehger Client_Pocket Surfer


----------



## Dan3221 (Jun 8, 2008)

thats great to know! i cant wait until mine arrives


----------



## GenosysMystifi (May 20, 2009)

Mobility to go online is in your pocket and that’s true with the pocketsurfer, what amazes me is the speed to load web pages, yet giving the real web which I haven’t experienced with n number of PDAs that I have tried so far. Its uniqueness is portability, speed and it’s very affordable, you don’t have to think of any contracts with service providers with the pocketsurfer, internet is as good as free with it.

I found all the info at http://www.pocketsurferweb.com great site!


----------

